# Gợi ý cách sơn tường không bị lem, tăng tính thẩm mỹ



## sonecofive (9/7/21)

_Sơn tường tại các khu vực giáp nhau, những đường chỉ thì trường hợp bị lem là khó tránh khỏi. Muốn sơn tường không bị lem đòi hỏi bạn phải cẩn thận và tỉ mỉ, không được nóng vội và điều quan trọng nữa đó là có cho mình một bí kíp sơn nhà thông minh. Từ đó mang đến cho bạn một ngôi nhà với những bức tường sắc nét, màu sắc không bị nhòe hay lem, ảnh hưởng đến tính thẩm mỹ của ngôi nhà. Vậy làm sao để có thể làm được điều đó thì mời bạn cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu nhé._

*Nguyên nhân sơn tường bị lem*
Có nhiều nguyên nhân có thể dẫn đến tình trạng sơn tường bị lem cả chủ quan lẫn khách quan. Có nhiều người nghĩ rằng sơn tường bị lem là do đi con lăn không chuẩn hoặc không dán băng dính khu vực 2 màu giáp nhau. Ý kiến này là đúng nhưng chưa đủ. Nguyên nhân khiến bạn sơn tường bị lem cũng có thể bắt nguồn từ các nguyên nhân khác có thể kể đến như:






Nguyên nhân sơn tường bị lem​
Tường vẫn còn ẩm nhiều, đạt đạt đến độ ẩm tiêu chuẩn bạn đã tiến hành thi công sơn thì độ ẩm ở tường cũng có thể khiến sơn bị lem và loang màu.
Độ đặc của sơn cũng là một yếu tố khiến cho bức tường của bạn bị lem màu đấy nha. Khi bạn pha sơn quá loãng so với quy định của nhà sản xuất, lớp sơn bị lỏng khó bám chắc lên bề mặt tường và thấm màu sang khu vực màu bên cạnh.
Thi công nóng vội, lớp sơn chưa đạt độ khô nhất định đã tiến hành thi công lớp tiếp theo thì khả năng loang màu cũng rất cao.
Ngoài ra cũng có thể xuất phát từ việc bạn chọn sơn kém chất lượng, khả năng bám dính thấp thì yếu tố loang màu cũng có thể xảy ra.
*Mẹo sơn tường không bị lem*
Nếu nắm được các bí kíp dưới đây thì việc sơn tường không bị lem đối với bạn sẽ là điều vô cùng đơn giản. Khâu chuẩn bị và lựa chọn sản phẩm của bạn thật cẩn thận thì quá trình thi công sẽ diễn ra thuận lợi và tiết kiệm thời gian rất nhiều đồng thời lớp sơn sẽ được đẹp như bạn mong muốn.

Tại khu vực sơn hai màu sơn khác nhau như tường và trần nhà, con lăn khó lòng mà đi hết màu cũng như khả năng bị lem rất cao. Lúc này bạn nên dùng chổi sơn để tăng độ chính xác cho khu vực màu, đồng thời lớp sơn sẽ được đồng đều. Tránh trường hợp lớp sơn chỗ dày, chỗ mỏng tường không được phẳng.






Mẹo sơn tường không bị lem​Nếu bạn sơn nhiều màu trên cùng một bức tường như phương pháp sơn tường kẻ sọc thì bạn cần chia tỉ lệ thật cân đối cho từng khu vực. Sử dụng băng dính ngăn cách hai màu gần nhau. Nếu khoảng cách giữa 2 màu nhỏ thì nên sử dụng chổi sơn để tăng độ chính xác cao hơn.

Tiến hành sơn theo hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất, tránh làm giảm chất lượng của sơn cũng như khả năng đem lại tính thẩm mỹ như bạn mong muốn. Quá trình thi công cần thực hiện nghiêm ngặt, tường cần đạt yêu cầu về độ ẩm, các lớp sơn cần cách nhau 2h để đảm bảo đã khô và bám dính tốt vào tường.

*Một số sai lầm sơn tường thường gặp*
Nếu bạn không phải thợ chuyên hoặc những thợ mới vào nghề thì việc mắc lỗi khi sơn là khó tránh khỏi. Một số lỗi sơn nhà hay mắc phải có thể kể đến như:

*Rút ngắn giai đoạn*
Bạn nghĩ rằng rút bớt giai đoạn sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm thời gian cũng như là chi phí cho quá trình thi công của mình. Đúng là có tiết kiệm trước mắt. Nhưng lại tốn kém chi phí lâu dài. Khi bạn cắt bớt công đoạn sẽ khiến cho chất lượng lớp sơn không phát huy hết tác dụng của nó. Lớp sơn sẽ rất nhanh bị bong tróc. Tường bị thấm và ảnh hưởng đến nội thất trong nhà. Lúc này ngôi nhà sẽ bị mất thẩm mỹ và bạn lại mất thêm chi phí để tiến hành sơn lại nhà.

*Không xử lý tường cẩn thận*





Một số sai lầm sơn tường thường gặp​Khâu xử lý tường bị rất nhiều gia đình bỏ qua vì nghĩ nó không thực sự cần thiết. Thế nhưng khâu này vô cùng quan trọng. Nó góp phần tăng độ phẳng như như khả năng bám dính cho lớp sơn hoàn thiện. Đồng thời nếu tường không được làm sạch cũng như đạt độ ẩm cho phép; thì tường bị bong tróc hoặc bị rêu mốc là rất có thể xảy ra. Chúng gây mất thẩm mỹ và giảm tuổi thọ cho ngôi nhà.

*Sử dụng sơn kém chất lượng*
Để lớp sơn có chất lượng, gia tăng tuổi thọ của ngôi nhà; thì việc lựa chọn loại sơn chất lượng cao là việc vô cùng cần thiết. Chọn loại sơn kém chất lượng sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm chi phí trước mắt. Nhưng về lâu dài thì phương án này sẽ không đem lại hiệu quả cao như bạn mong muốn.

Sơn chất lượng cao mang đến cho bạn bề mặt sơn bóng mịn, độ bám dính cao. Đồng thời đến với những sản phẩm chất lượng giúp cho ngôi nhà tăng khả năng chống thấm vượt trội. Hạn chế sự xuất hiện của rêu mốc. Bề mặt sơn bóng hạn chế bám bụi. Tăng khả năng kháng khuẩn bảo vệ an toàn sức khỏe cho cả bạn và gia đình.

*Nóng vội trong quá trình thi công*
Đây được xem là điều tối kỵ trong quá trình thi công sơn nhà. Mỗi một công đoạn, một lớp sơn cần có thời gian nghỉ; để nó có thể khô và thẩm thấu chắc vào tường. Nếu bạn nóng vội sơn đè lớp tiếp theo khi mặt sơn cũ chưa khô. Thì rất có thể sẽ xảy ra hiện tượng bị lem màu. Lớp sơn không được mịn cũng như bám chắc vào tường.






Nóng vội trong quá trình thi công​Trên đây là những gợi ý về cách sơn tường không bị lem cũng như một số lỗi hay mắc phải khi sơn tường. Mong rằng sẽ hữu ích cho bạn trong cuộc sống.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive*​


----------



## Thanh Tâm Nguyễn (9/7/21)

Đó là lý do không phải là ai cũng có thể sơn tường được.


----------



## sonecofive (14/7/21)

Thanh Tâm Nguyễn nói:


> Đó là lý do không phải là ai cũng có thể sơn tường được.


Thế nên mình có thể tham khảo nhiều cách khác nhau, thi công tỉ mỉ để tự tay sơn nhà cho mình nhé


----------

